# 2 4 ya



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

told to me by a muslim gas fitter

A devout Arab Muslim entered a black cab in London , He asked the cabbie to turn off the radio because as decreed by his religious teaching, he must not listen to music because in the time of the prophet there was no music, especially Western music which is the music of the infidel. 
The cab driver politely switched off the radio, stopped the cab and opened the door. The Arab Muslim asked him, "What are you doing? "The cabbie answered, "In the time of the prophet there were no taxis, so **** off and wait for a camel!" 

Please keep a sense of humour !

Once again this year, I’ve had requests for my Vodka Christmas Cake recipe so here goes. Please keep in your files as I am beginning to get tired of typing this up every year! (Made mine this morning!!!!!!) 1 cup sugar, 1 tsp. baking powder, 1 cup water, 1 tsp. salt , 1 cup brown sugar, Lemon juice, 4 large eggs, Nuts,
1......bottle Vodka, 2 cups dried fruit.
Sample a cup of Vodka to check quality. Take a large bowl, check the Vodka again to be sure it is of the highest quality then Repeat. Turn on the electric mixer. Beat one cup of butter in a large fluffy bowl. Add 1 teaspoon of sugar. Beat again. At this point, it is best to make sure the Vodka is still OK. Try another cup just in case. Turn off the mixerer thingy. Break 2 eegs and add to the bowl and chuck in the cup of dried fruit. Pick the fruit up off the floor, wash it and put it in the bowl a piece at a time trying to count it. Mix on the turner. If the fried druit getas stuck in the beaterers, just pry it loose with a drewscriver Sample the Vodka to test for tonsisticity. Next, sift 2 cups of salt, or something. Check the Vodka. Now **** shift the lemon juice and strain your nuts. Add one table. Add a spoon of sugar, or somefink. Whatever you can find. Greash the oven. Turn the cake tin 360 degrees and try not to fall over. Don't forget to beat off the turner. Finally, throw the bowl through the window. Finish the Vodka and wipe the counter with the cat.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

making that tomorrow

do you ice it???


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

loved the first one Ray, right up my street as it were.

cabby

Did you know that in Brighton the cabbies are not allowed to have a radio switched on unless the passenger/s want it on.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cabby

what tread are you on???

we are making cakes :lol: :lol: :lol:

aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Aldra
if I was on a tread then I would be making wine.

however my comment was about the first joke in Ray's post, unfortunately I think I may have been sampling a bit of a similar cake and am now falling over.

cabby


----------

